
Ask HN: Advice you received but didn’t appreciate until later? - secondo
Broadly speaking what advice have you received which you at the time did not fully understand but which you later came to truly appreciate?<p>I’ve only later in my life come to realize that for some advice to be fully appreciated and understood you have to live through them. As in you have to learn to appreciate them by experiencing them - often by not adhering to them. I realize if I have had a more open perspective around such advice at a younger age I would have saved myself a tremendous amount of time learning from others’ experiences. Since I still have a long way to go I realize there are still plenty of such nuggets out there which I (and others here) can learn from moving forward - assuming you actually don’t need to live through them to appreciate them.
======
reaLg_move_in_3
"If things seem crazy, they're usually crazy for a reason."

I underestimated how important missing context is to understanding why certain
things are the way they are. It's easy to be "Captain Hindsight" but harder to
have empathy for the decision makers who made things a certain way.

------
estebandalelr
"When about to die, nobody asks for more time in the office". Since I went
bankrupt my family has been a great source of help and stability, but
companies don't care. You're always replaceable.

